# Any The body shop lovers on here?



## pinkstar21 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I started to purchase body butters from the body shop this year. I think I'm becoming addicted to the lovely smells and textures of the body butters and light moisturizes such as the coconut milk lotion.


Any The body shop lovers on here?


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Me! I love their scents as well. I especially love the cranberry one. Yum


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 7, 2014)

There's a cranberry scent body butter? I haven't ran across this scent, yet.


----------



## doodlenails (Aug 8, 2014)

There was a Christmas limited edition cranberry products few years ago! And right, that one was very good! I had ginger one after that - liked it more than regular lines, too! Still have cranberry candle - bodybutter long gone!!


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

Anything mango for me!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mango, Grapefruit, Shea butter, cocoa butter, *enriched with vitamin E*, Honey, *argan*, Raspberry, chocolate, Almond, coconut and others too. *Mango *is really good for dry areas, dry skin. Grapefruit is much lighter, nice for summer. I also have White Musk and White Musk Libertine, others ( some are discontinued ), the Monoï balm is good too IMO, I love the body butters
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The best for dry skins is the *hemp body butter *but it smells not so good. Vitamin E is my go-to body butter, I often use Mango on my feet and now the Argan one.
  I love the body mists
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the body scrubs ( mostly coconut, shea butter and cocoa butter )
  I don't like their skincare that much, they just don't work for my skin. But I do love the fragrances esp. White Musk !


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 14, 2014)

I love the how they smell but I find that they don't moisturize my skin very well


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the Body Shop!! I am obsessed with the satsuma and grapefruit body butters. Im curious to try out there new wild argan oil stuff.


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

I've just started buying the body shop products around Christmas last year and I'm in love. The Satsuma body puree is a really good lightweight moisturiser that sinks in quickly, I can't stand having sticky skin from moisturisers. Also loved the brazil nut shower cream, can't wait to repurchase that once I get through some of the other shower gels that I've accumulated.

  The prices in Australia have recently dropped too, so it's a bit less expensive now which is great.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the Strawberry and Satsuma scented products, especially the Body Butters, and the new Body Sorbets.


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Love the body shop! Glad others like their products too.


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am contemplating trying some of their vitamin C serums.


----------

